# Superchargers



## tricsta (Jun 16, 2005)

I see a lot of threads on magnachargers and prochargers. Where is the talk about other superchargers like Vortech? 

I am trying to soak up all the information I can on forced induction and performance enhancements in general.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Vortech really isn't a favored brand, too cluttered and not enough power for the money! Procharger makes 455 rwhp on a stock car, the Maggie makes around 405 rwhp on a stock car.....as does the Vortech. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Steve, of course a centrifigual blower is going to make more hp than a roots type. The biggest difference is where the power is made, if you compare the charts you'd see the roots makes WAY more power down low, boost is right off idle where you need it. Sure for top end go with the prochager but for 0-60 and 1/4mile where the engine isn't at it's peak RPM the roots has it beat.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

ps, when was the last time you saw a dragster running anything else? Yea, smart ass Marine, go ahead and say it. LOL


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL it's funny to see people arguing about this, I've had both.. one made 372 to the tires on the first pull and by the third it made 298 (less than stock) and in everyday driving after it warmed up it felt like a car with headers.

The other made 445 on a 90 degree day, hot motor and a mustang dyno and by the third sucessive pull it was only down to 432 and on the street it's a rocket.

Unless you have owned BOTH on THIS PARTICULAR car I dont think anyone should be making assumptions here, while one companies kit works wonders on Vettes and Trucks, on this car it's not all that..


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Steve, of course a centrifigual blower is going to make more hp than a roots type. The biggest difference is where the power is made, if you compare the charts you'd see the roots makes WAY more power down low, boost is right off idle where you need it. Sure for top end go with the prochager but for 0-60 and 1/4mile where the engine isn't at it's peak RPM the roots has it beat.


Not knocking the roots, merely stating PEAK h.p. numbers...smart ass Marine... :lol: :cheers


----------



## RamAir69 (Jun 8, 2005)

I had a high helix roots type on a injected V6, lots of low to mid range grunt. It developed about 5 PSI of boost at max RPM. 

Ran a Weiand 6-71 on a carbed small block. High boost with O-ring heads. The chassis was a shortbox truck. Heat soak was a problem on both, the second worse than the first. In order to keep the performance from really dropping off in between races I had to use bags of ice to keep the blower housing cool. High rpm and heat go hand in hand with roots type blowers. 

I have not had this problem with my procharger. The horsepower stays fairly consistent. Heat comes from three sources on a roots type blower like a maggie.

1.Motor heat conducting from the bolted interface with the motor.
2.Heat generated from air molecules being sheared during operation, 
(adiabatic heating).
3.Friction in the system, mostly due to what type of blade the blower vein has.

I believe the procharger systems get alot less of 1 and 3. Plus you get the added bonus of alot less mass, which provides quicker cooldowns. I.E. your power adder is not tied to a giant heater, the engine.

Here again, I am just throwing out my past experiance with both, and opinion.
The above does not make my car better or worse than anybody elses, just different.

I am not taking sides here, but trying to foster a technical chat.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> LOL it's funny to see people arguing about this, I've had both.. one made 372 to the tires on the first pull and by the third it made 298 (less than stock) and in everyday driving after it warmed up it felt like a car with headers.
> 
> The other made 445 on a 90 degree day, hot motor and a mustang dyno and by the third sucessive pull it was only down to 432 and on the street it's a rocket.
> 
> Unless you have owned BOTH on THIS PARTICULAR car I dont think anyone should be making assumptions here, while one companies kit works wonders on Vettes and Trucks, on this car it's not all that..


Which is which?!!!!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The first one is a roots style, the second is a ProCharger, which I still have, and love.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with GTPrix, I have customers with both roots style and Prochargers, my Procharger customers seem to be much happier with less problems.... :cheers BTW, if anyone is interested, I sell the Prochargers for 4999.00 shipped...... :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone procharged an '05? Got any numbers?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

ATI told me a few weeks ago they should be done with their s/c at the end of summer.(it's going to be a while!!)


----------



## phobos512 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't believe GTPPrix kept the Maggie long enough to get the fixes that Magnuson developed in the fuel rails and the tune. A Maggie'd 04 GTO with a Magnaflow exhaust, tuned, put down 445rwhp over the weekend (the Magnaflow was shown to gain approx 16rwhp over the stock exhaust). There's also an auto Maggie'd GTO (one of the first) that put down almost 430rwhp with just the Maggie. And it's been shown that variation due to heatsoak is negligible now - 5-10rwhp over several successive pulls, so don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

phobos512 said:


> I don't believe GTPPrix kept the Maggie long enough to get the fixes that Magnuson developed in the fuel rails and the tune. A Maggie'd 04 GTO with a Magnaflow exhaust, tuned, put down 445rwhp over the weekend (the Magnaflow was shown to gain approx 16rwhp over the stock exhaust). There's also an auto Maggie'd GTO (one of the first) that put down almost 430rwhp with just the Maggie. And it's been shown that variation due to heatsoak is negligible now - 5-10rwhp over several successive pulls, so don't knock it till you've tried it.


When I said the Procharger put down 455 rwhp I meant it was bone ass stock!!!!!!!!!!!! Not even exhaust!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree with you to an extent... :cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Vortech really isn't a favored brand, too cluttered and not enough power for the money! Procharger makes 455 rwhp on a stock car, the Maggie makes around 405 rwhp on a stock car.....as does the Vortech. :cheers


Is that an '04 or '05? And are you saying that I can bolt the Procharger onto my '05 and do absolutely nothing else and get those numbers? What's the downside to supercharging, if any?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

vmax said:


> Is that an '04 or '05? And are you saying that I can bolt the Procharger onto my '05 and do absolutely nothing else and get those numbers? What's the downside to supercharging, if any?


04 numbers, nothing for the 05's yet, but yeah you should be able to bolt on one of these and nothing else and have a hell of a fast ride! :cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Just a quick question? Im slowly learning about forced induction.
Could maybe a better intercooler help with the heat issue on the roots style s/c? Reading posts on different boards seems to point out this issue...especially with the magnacharger.

Bill


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmmmm...I'd be interested in supercharger for my '05 particularly the ProCharger when a '05 application is ready.

I'd like to echo VMax's question and ask the experts what the downside is to supercharger besides voided factory warranty? Engine life? Reliability? Maintainence?

Thanks!





vmax said:


> Is that an '04 or '05? And are you saying that I can bolt the Procharger onto my '05 and do absolutely nothing else and get those numbers? What's the downside to supercharging, if any?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

70sFlashback said:


> Hmmmm...I'd be interested in supercharger for my '05 particularly the ProCharger when a '05 application is ready.
> 
> I'd like to echo VMax's question and ask the experts what the downside is to supercharger besides voided factory warranty? Engine life? Reliability? Maintainence?
> 
> Thanks!


I was told by the Service Manager at my Dealer that supercharging would not only void the engine warranty, but the entire powertrain warranty.


----------

